# West Sussex Lurcher club show 29th May 2011 Middleton Common Farm



## SmokeyRabbit (Aug 28, 2010)

Sighthound and lurcher show

The showing will start at 1pm. Entry is £2 per dog per class. Registration is on the day.

There will be 22 Championship classes, 9 lurcher classes and 9 sighthound classes. Judges include Terry Hosey and Louise Croucher.

We're sorry that due to club rules we cannot accept bull breeds or bull crosses in the show but they are very welcome to enter other events on the day.

Companion Dog Show

The show will start at 1.15pm. Entry is £2 per dog per class. Registration is on the day.

CLASSES: 
Cutest puppy (dog or bitch)
Prettiest bitch
Most handsome dog
Waggiest tail (dog or bitch)
Little and large (same sex or mixed)
Child handler: 5-14 years (dog or bitch)
Best six legs 
Dog most like its owner (dog or bitch)
Best veteran dog (dog or bitch)
Best rescue dog (dog or bitch)
Overall winner from the above classes
Dog that the judge would most like to take home

West Sussex lurcher Club

Middleton Common Farm 
Nr Ditchling Common, Sussex BN6 8SF


----------



## lurchergirlier (Aug 5, 2011)

Hello 

I went to this show and my dog Ben loved the lure coursing so I'm really disapointed to see that they are noting doing it. One of the other forums say that it is political correctness gone mad and someone told me that there are problems with the west sussex lurcher club and this may be true - afterall the fromt page of their website is given over to internal politics statements???!!! 
That doesn't inspire me with confidence>>!!

But more importantly I would like opinions on coursing - is it a risk to my dog? I'd like to do more (anyone got ideas of where? or have a number for the people who run it?) but not if it is dangerous.

Please help

Janie


----------

